# Ambiguidade do pronome possessivo "seu"



## Eduardo Rodrigues

A frase original é a seguinte: "Prefeito cumprimenta governador em seu aniversário."

O autor nota que uma das maneiras de eliminar-se a ambiguidade é por meio de se cambiar "seu" por "dele". Contudo, essa alternativa não é válida para a frase em questão, uma vez que a ambiguidade persistiria da mesma forma, tal como o próprio autor nota: "Prefeito cumprimenta governador no aniversário dele."

Então, o autor sugere duas alternativas com a finalidade de se eliminar a ambiguidade:
a) Se o aniversário for do prefeito: "Em seu aniversário, prefeito cumprimenta governador."
b) Se do governador: "Prefeito cumprimenta governador pelo aniversário."

A minha dúvida a respeito dessas alternativas se resume em:

1. Em "a", apesar de ter sido feita a inversão, não pareceria a ambiguidade persistir, uma vez que "seu" se poderia referir tanto ao prefeito quanto ao governador?
2. Em "b", não pareceria um tanto vago "pelo aniversário", quero dizer, a pergunta que se segue é "de quem?", poderia ser da filha, da mãe, da esposa, enfim.

Muito obrigado pelas suas respostas e feliz natal a todos vocês!


----------



## englishmania

Acho que as frases seriam sempre ambíguas. No entanto, o leitor consegue inferir que o prefeito cumprimenta alguém porque essa pessoa faz anos. Normalmente, o aniversariante não se dirige às pessoas, cumprimentando-as. Pelo contrário, as pessoas é que se dirigem ao aniversariante / cumprimentam o aniversariante para o felicitar.


----------



## PTlusitano

Há algumas alternativas que podem ser adoptadas de modo a não deixar espaço para incertezas:


- Prefeito cumprimento governador no aniversário deste.

- Governador é/foi cumprimentado no seu aniversário pelo prefeito.


Cumprimentos


----------



## Vanda

PTlusitano said:


> Há algumas alternativas que podem ser adoptadas de modo a não deixar espaço para incertezas:
> 
> 
> - Prefeito cumprimento governador no aniversário deste.
> 
> - Governador é/foi cumprimentado no seu aniversário pelo prefeito.
> 
> 
> Cumprimentos



Ótimas soluções. Nesses casos, o recurso é lançar mão dos 'deste-desta-esse(a)- o último- aquele'... ou 'revirar' a frase conforme sugerido acima.


----------



## William Stein

Don't you have "éste" and "aquello" in Portuguese?:
el prefecto felicita al gubernador en el aniversario de aquello/de éste.
Sorry, I just saw Wanda already said that.


----------



## Alandria

William Stein said:


> Don't you have "éste" and "aquello" in Portuguese?:
> el prefecto felicita al gubernador en el aniversario de aquello/de éste.
> Sorry, I just saw Wanda already said that.



Existe, porém não se usa muito no sentido de pronome possessivo; mas, sim, demonstrativo.


----------



## Eduardo Rodrigues

Muito obrigado a todos!


----------



## Krystoffer

Eduardo Rodrigues said:


> 2. Em "b", não pareceria um tanto vago "pelo aniversário", quero dizer, a pergunta que se segue é "de quem?", poderia ser da filha, da mãe, da esposa, enfim.



De fato, a concisão típica (e necessária) de manchetes ou títulos de textos jornalísticos abre muito espaço para ambiguidades e interpretações errôneas.

Mas creio que, pelo menos na frase "b", a simples introdução de "seu" ["pelo seu aniversário"] já dirimiria qualquer dúvida quanto a quem é o aniversariante.


----------



## William Stein

Krystoffer said:


> De fato, a concisão típica (e necessária) de manchetes ou títulos de textos jornalísticos abre muito espaço para ambiguidades e interpretações errôneas.
> 
> Mas creio que, pelo menos na frase "b", a simples introdução de "seu" ["pelo seu aniversário"] já dirimiria qualquer dúvida quanto a quem é o aniversariante.



It's true that the with the verb "cumprimentar", the sentence is like "A wishes B a happy birthday" so it's obviously B's birthday. Eduardo didn't choose a very good example but he's making a good point about the ambiguity of "seu".
A better example would be "O Prefeito perguntó ao Gobernador sobre o seu amigo" -- O amigo de quem?


----------



## Eduardo Rodrigues

Obrigado a todos pelas respostas!

Hello, William Stein. First things first: let me correct "perguntó/gobernador" to "perguntou/governador". Then, take a look at the following sentences:
I. Eu gostaria que você fizesse o seu dever de casa. = ... que tu fizesses o teu dever de casa.
II. Eu gostaria que ele fizesse o seu dever de casa. (o próprio dever de casa)
III. Eu gostaria que ele fizesse o seu dever de casa. (o dever de casa da pessoa com quem se fala, "você")
IV. Eu gostaria que ele fizesse o seu dever de casa. (o dever de casa da pessoa de quem se fala, "ele/ela")

The proper English translation to each of these sentences, in accordance with their intended meanings, as they were made explicit, is:
I. I'd like you to make your homework.
II. I'd like him to make his homework.
III. I'd like him to make your homework.
IV. I'd like him to make his/her (someone else's) homework.

Further on, let's look again at "my" (it actually isn't...) example:
"Prefeito cumprimenta governador em seu aniversário."
It's a typical newspaper headline. From it, we could consider a few possibilities (in English they'd simply not exist):
1. "A filha do governador, Letícia, comemora hoje 7 anos de idade, uma semana somente após ter sido submetida a um implante coclear no ouvido esquerdo. À festa familiar compareceram um pequeno grupo de imprensa e alguns parceiros políticos, entre eles o prefeito Augusto Campos, o qual o cumprimentou pelo seu aniversário." (isto é, o aniversário de sua filha)
2. "Hoje, o governador comemora 58 anos, e o prefeito o cumprimentou em seu aniversário preparado pelos colegas de partido no palácio municipal."
3. "Hoje, o prefeito comemora 46 anos, e, em seu aniversário, coincidentemente também em ocasião da posse do governador, ele o cumprimenta."

More random variations of these three possibilities could easily pop up. But I think I've made the ambiguity of the original sentence evident for you to take notice of it.


----------



## William Stein

It's strange because i already corrected "perguntó'"  to "perguntou"and put "spelling" in the reasons but it didn't come through.
I'm on your side about the ambiguity of "seu", I just don't think your example is very good.
Your sentence might _posssibly _be considered ambiguous but it's not very likely (as shown by the fact that even native speakers think it isn't). My example makes the point much better:
 "O Prefeito perguntou ao Gobernador sobre o seu amigo" -- O amigo de quem?


----------



## FloMar

Possessive determiners

I’d like to check that we can say

Este é (o) seu livro and that Brazilians using você might say o teu livro in very informal language e.g Você tem um livro? Este é teu?  Can we also say este é o livro de você to avoid ambiguity

Many thanks
Florence


----------



## Vanda

> Este é (o) seu livro and that Brazilians using você might say o teu livro in very informal language e.g Você tem um livro? Este é teu? Can we also say este é o livro de você to avoid ambiguity


Florence, gaúchos, cariocas e alguns outros dizem: este livro é teu/ este é teu?
If you are talking directly to the person this is the way to say it: este livro é seu?/É seu?/é teu?
But I think we wouldn't ever say: é de você; because we say: é seu!


----------



## FloMar

ótimo! obrigada


----------



## nick1990

FloMar said:


> Can we also say este é o livro de você to avoid ambiguity


Florence, there's no ambiguity to avoid. To write "seu" meaning a 3rd person "his" or "her" is utterly pedantic nowadays, and to say it, is even more pedantic (in Brasil at any rate). Pedantism resolves ambiguity, if any. People who can't write simple prose insist on unnaturally employing "seu" (his or her) in order to show off writing skills they end up showing they actually lack.


----------



## FloMar

I'm sorry - I'm really confused, now. Are you saying that teu is more appropriate than seu or de voce to communicate* your *in Brazilian Portuguese?


----------



## nick1990

No. I'm saying that:

your = "teu" or "seu" (either is appropriate)
his = "dele" (after the noun, like this: "o carro dele"; whereas "o seu carro" meaning "his car" is grammatically correct but pedantic)
her = "dela" (idem)


----------



## FloMar

I understand now. Thanks


----------



## guihenning

nick1990 said:


> No. I'm saying that:
> 
> your = "teu" or "seu" (either is appropriate)
> his = "dele" (after the noun, like this: "o carro dele"; whereas "o seu carro" meaning "his car" is grammatically correct but pedantic)
> her = "dela" (idem)


Não sei até que ponto se pode dizer que é pedantismo usar "seu" para a terceira pessoa porque é tanto uma forma comuníssima na escrita como também utilizada na fala, principalmente no pretérito perfeito. Nesta última modalidade perde para "dele/dela" em frequência, mas não soa pedante.


----------



## nick1990

Ora, e o que é que impede uma forma de ser ao mesmo tempo pedante e comuníssima? É comum *e* é pedante. Não vejo incompatibilidade. Dito de outro modo, é uma forma comum de pedantismo. Pedante não quer dizer raro, rebuscado.

Fica pedante quando o uso é gratuito, em contextos em que "dele" ou "dela" soa muito mais natural. Soa pedante quando fica evidente que o escritor ou o falante quer, no fundo, passar para o leitor ou ouvinte uma informação sobre a sua () competência linguística, sobre o seu nível de cultura.

"Vejam como sou culto/a: eu sei que "seu" pode ser usado para a terceira pessoa. "


----------



## Tony100000

O único uso esquisito do pronome "seu", na minha humilde opinião, é quando vós o utilizais como sinónimo de "vosso".


----------



## nick1990

Se fosse socialmente permitido ao brasileiro usar o vosso "vosso" sem cair imediatamente em ridículo, eu estaria entre os primeiros a adotá-lo.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Eu não entendi bem o uso "pedante" do pronome "seu/sua". Se eu disser "O carro de João não funciona. _Seu_ carro (se) quebrou" ao invés de "O carro _dele_..." passarei por pedante? Então, 210.746.573 de brasileiros vão ter que deixar esse pedantismo de lado...


----------



## nick1990

Youngfun said:


> Um policial sempre sai da delegacia desde 11h até 1h. O comandante vira suspeitoso, chama o seu policial mais fiel e o manda de espionar o outro durante aquelas horas.
> Cinco dias depois o policial «espião» reporta ao comandante:
> «Ele sai da delegacia, dirige o seu carro, vai na sua casa, vai no seu banheiro, vai na sua cama e faz amor com a sua mulher.»
> E o comandante responde: «E então, que tem de mau?!».
> O outro diz: «Desculpa, posso tratar o senhor com o tu?».
> «Sim, pode.»
> «Então ele sai da delegacia, dirige o "teu" carro, vai na "tua" casa, vai no "teu" bagno, vai na "tua" cama, e faz amor com a "tua" mulher!»


----------



## guihenning

Tony100000 said:


> O único uso esquisito do pronome "seu", na minha humilde opinião, é quando vós o utilizais como sinónimo de "vosso".


OK, Tony, mas usar 'vosso' com 'vocês' não é nem um pouco estranhinho? Tal como usar 'te' para 'você' como fazemos nós? 


nick1990 said:


> Se fosse socialmente permitido ao brasileiro usar o vosso "vosso" sem cair imediatamente em ridículo, eu estaria entre os primeiros a adotá-lo.


Também eu, acabaria com essa repetição exaustiva de _'de vocês' _


----------



## Tony100000

Essas formas já estão tão entranhadas dentro do meu ser, que nada tenho a reclamar!


----------



## machadinho

Tony100000 said:


> O único uso esquisito do pronome "seu", na minha humilde opinião, é quando vós o utilizais como sinónimo de "vosso".


É esquisito mesmo. E tão esquisito que estou para dizer que não se usa. Espontaneamente, no Brasil, sai o de vocês, como lembra @guihenning acima. (O que não é a maior elegância do mundo, diga-se de passagem.)

— João e Maria, a sua casa é muito bonita. 
— João e Maria, a casa de vocês é muito bonita. 

O uso do seu anda muito *instável* atualmente no Brasil. Entendo perfeitamente a irritação do @nick1990 com brasileiros que insistem no "seu" ou "sua" da terceira pessoa em contextos informais. Esse "seu" ou "sua" na terceira pessoa obriga o ouvinte ou leitor a executar mentalmente uma espécie de "cálculo" rápido para "corrigir" ou "consertar" o que se lê ou se ouve. Assim: "Ah, aqui 'seu' quer dizer dele. Do contrário, não faz sentido."

O que o @nick1990 chama de pedantismo, eu chamo de desperdício de energia mental. Desperdício que, aliás, a piada citada exemplifica muito bem.


----------



## Maddmau

Pedante ou não, eu não sei, mas o pronome 'seu' na terceira pessoa já foi substituído pela forma 'de vocês' no Brasil.. É comum até ouvir frases como 'a casa suas' para se referir a 'vocês'


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Maddmau said:


> [...] É comum até ouvir frases como 'a casa suas' para se referir a 'vocês'


Confesso que não tenho ouvido 'a casa suas', pelo menos não na Região Metropolitana do Recife, região essa da qual não tenho saído desde 1966, exceto para fazer breves visitas a estados circunvizinhos.


----------



## Maddmau

Creio que seja uma expressão comum mais no interior principalmente no Espírito Santo e talvez em Minas, pois foi onde ouvi. Lembro-me até de um cara dizendo '_esse terreno seus aqui é muito bom'_.


----------



## FloMar

Maddmau said:


> Pedante ou não, eu não sei, mas o pronome 'seu' na terceira pessoa já foi substituído pela forma 'de vocês' no Brasil..
> 
> This helps me a lot because intuitively, this is what I want to say.  In terms of teaching it doesn't lead to ambiguity.


----------



## Vanda

Maddmau said:


> Creio que seja uma expressão comum mais no interior principalmente no Espírito Santo e talvez em Minas, pois foi onde ouvi. Lembro-me até de um cara dizendo '_esse terreno seus aqui é muito bom'_.


Verdade, nosso pessoal fala assim mesmo.


----------



## machadinho

Maddmau said:


> Pedante ou não, eu não sei, mas o pronome 'seu' na terceira pessoa já foi substituído pela forma 'de vocês' no Brasil.. É comum até ouvir frases como 'a casa suas' para se referir a 'vocês'


Confuso. Você está falando do 'seu' da segunda, não terceira pessoa. E do plural, não do singular. O @nick1990 se referiu a outro 'seu', agora sim o da terceira do singular. E é este que lhe parece pedante.


----------



## Maddmau

Realmente é confuso.. Só dei um exemplo de como o uso do 'seu' da segunda do plural já caiu em 'desuso', assim como o da terceira do singular.


----------

